# Close out on Craftsman 17543



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

I have been waiting for the sale price of $79.88 to buy my second Craftsman 17543 11 amp 2 hp Corded Fixed and Plunge Base Soft Start Router with Electronic Feedback and was surprised that according to a Sears Internet phone rep that they are under "Close Out". Sears: Online department store featuring appliances, tools, fitness equipment and more

Supposedly they are being closed out and the sale price is a Catalog/Online Exclusive. I say supposedly because the web site doesn't state it but the rep stated it as the reason why the router wasn't being shipped free.

Just a heads up if you were planing on the 17543. I know I would have been disapointed if they were no longer available.

I sure am glad my wife loves me!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

" * Ships FREE with ShipVantage
* Available for Layaway - the easy way to pay What is Online Layaway?
* In Stock and Available for Ground Shipping
* Buy online - Pick up in store eligible. Check Availability
* International Shipping
* Not available for International Shipping

Need it now? Select store pick up and save on shipping or delivery as well. Availability varies by store.
* loadingSpecial pricing for Hawaii,Alaska ,and Puerto Rico

* Sell your product on Sears. Learn more."


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Buy now.... before Bj gets them all!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Doug

hahahahahahahahaha, I have my share ,6 for now but I'm sure they have many more on hand  can't have to many routers 


============



kp91 said:


> Buy now.... before Bj gets them all!


----------



## nnichols (Feb 5, 2011)

They are in store at that price as well. I bought one yesterday.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

I heard that Sears was discontinuing their entire line of woodworking tools, and is recalling _all_ Craftsman routers made in the past. :cray:

Just kidding, Bob.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

*Don't give Bob a Heartattack!!!!*



Ralph Barker said:


> I heard that Sears was discontinuing their entire line of woodworking tools, and is recalling _all_ Craftsman routers made in the past. :cray:
> 
> Just kidding, Bob.


I can picture Bob pulling a Fred Sanford by grabbing his chest, looking towards heaven and saying "........This is the big one"

Glad to hear that a few folks are able to buy a router before Bob cleans them out! :lol:

You know you're getting older when you hunt folks down to gripe.......... I "Reply" emailed Sears and explained (griped) about the shipping charge they hit me with on my order. They contacted me back and will reimburse the shipping charge.......... I wonder, does Sears sell Depends?


----------



## nwsalmon (Mar 4, 2011)

My first post here and I just bought one of the Sears 17543 routers. They had two left in stock at my local Sears store and I got one of them. 

I'm planning on making some speaker spacer rings for a car audio install. 

I've been lurking here for a few days and this place is a wealth of information. 

I've never used a router so I'll be posting some noob questions soon.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI
That's great, you may want to look real hard at the Jasper jig, made for the speaker installs.

Jasper Circle Jig Model 200

YouTube - Doin' work
YouTube - Jasper Circle Jig
========



nwsalmon said:


> My first post here and I just bought one of the Sears 17543 routers. They had two left in stock at my local Sears store and I got one of them.
> 
> I'm planning on making some speaker spacer rings for a car audio install.
> 
> ...


----------



## nwsalmon (Mar 4, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> HI
> That's great, you may want to look real hard at the Jasper jig, made for the speaker installs.
> 
> ========


That looks like exactly what I need! 

A thought I've been mulling over in my head how to cut the rings I'll need to make. 

I'll be using the rings to push my new speakers away from the door glass. 

So the circles will need to be cut twice. Once for the O.D. and once for the I.D. I'm assuming I would cut the O.D. first and the I.D. last.

I was thinking of using MDF but if someone has a better wood choice please let me know. With the MDF I'll need to coat it with something (varnish) since it may be exposed to moisture being inside the door. Now I'm thinking that a non-wood choice may be better, such as plexiglass. 

Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## nwsalmon (Mar 4, 2011)

I just realized I should have posted these questions in an appropriate forum....whoops!


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Congrats on the new router, you should be happy with it. Mine (2nd 17543) was delivered today so took a minute to break it in. The best thing I like about having 2 of the same model routers is that everything is identical so there is no looking in the wrong place, the wrong side, different buttons etc. Kind of like reaching at the steering wheel to try to put your car in drive when you realize your in the other car and the shifter is on the floor (Console).

I don't know speaker builds for inside of doors but know that for speaker cabinets/boxes most all that I have seen for vehicles have been made from MDF. I would think that MDF would work in the door and would be a lot less expensive than plexiglass. 

As for sealing the MDF? I've used seveeral coats of a cheap can of spray paint for some shop cabinets and that seems to keep out the moisture. I've read on the forum various products to seal MDF and will likely use Johnson's Paste Wax on any new jigs I make. I finaly bought some wax and put a couple of coats on my table saw and table saw sled. It seals it and makes it slick. Others will say what they use on MDF.

Good luck with your speakers


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI

You can get rubber paint for the inside of speaker boxes and other cabinets.many use it to keep the box tight in all ways, speakers can and will take the box down into parts in time,back the screws right out and brake the glue joints.
Many use the white with a roller or brush ...but it's trash can item after the job..it dries out to a nice white coat almost clear but with a rubber feel to it..it act almost like a coat of hvy.glue, sometimes called basement paint.. 

Amazon.com: rubber paint Home Improvement

======


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

nwsalmon said:


> My first post here and I just bought one of the Sears 17543 routers. They had two left in stock at my local Sears store and I got one of them.
> 
> I'm planning on making some speaker spacer rings for a car audio install.
> 
> ...


G'day Carter

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## nwsalmon (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome and the great advice. 

I've got a feeling I'm going to enjoy this forum!


----------

